

'Homeland Security could inspect what enters the United States in cyberspace' - azarias
http://rt.com/usa/news/dhs-internet-clarke-cyber-355/

======
dtf
From the Op-ed: "Should hackers uncover classified information and hand it
over to the Chinese, writes Clarke, America’s “competitive edge” against other
nations will be jeopardized."

An alternative to legislation might be to spend money and effort on a
programme teaching American firms how to implement modern security. But this
kind of practical approach fails to open the channels required to snoop on the
general public.

------
tomg
Great Firewall of America.

------
DanielBMarkham
There are several rewrites of this article. Might be best just to let Clarke
make his argument in his own words instead of reading a re-hash.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/03/opinion/how-china-
steals-o...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/03/opinion/how-china-steals-our-
secrets.html)

~~~
gee_totes
Totally agree.

<rant> My personal opinion is that RT is simply jazzy anti-American propaganda
sold by Putin to the english speaking world. I do not think they are a
legitimate news source. For a backup of my propaganda claim, please compare
their coverage of the Occupy movement with Russian protests against Putin.
</rant>

~~~
GigabyteCoin
Thank you. I fully agree. RT is sponsored completely (they have next to no
advertising) by the Government of the Russian Federation.

I have a really tough time believing anything they say, too.

I turned it on the other night because my conspiracy theorist loving buddy
enjoys their programming apparently, and everything was "USA is bad because of
this"... "USA doesn't do that right"...

I mentioned that you shouldn't believe everything the russian goverment says
and said "buddy" literally flipped out. He accused me of attacking his
character and intelligence. I'm half worried he has been brainwashed by that
channel. He is usually a pretty easy going guy.

------
tomp
That's not that bad of an idea, from the perspective of the rest of the
world... At least the US would stop fucking around with the global network!

And, foreign costumers (e.g. from the EU) could enjoy better privacy
protections if sites like Facebook become inaccessible.

~~~
jonursenbach
But foreign customers might not be able to use Twitter or Facebook in their
revolutions.

~~~
astrodust
Since those were blocked the revolution was directed through dating sites.
Example: [http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/muslim-dating-site-
madawi-s...](http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/muslim-dating-site-madawi-seeds-
libyan-revolution/story?id=12981938#.T38hcFEdMdc)

------
schwit
How do you inspect encrypted data?

~~~
astrodust
You decrypt it, obviously. A lot of the so-called encrypted traffic is barely
encrypted at all because key generators aren't sufficiently random.

